

Show HN: My free ebook - A Primer on SQL - dragonquest
http://www.dreamincode.net/forums/blog/48/entry-4251-my-free-ebook-a-primer-on-sql/

======
jclos
Since I am going to TA an intro to databases class soon I might very well use
it. Why not try to integrate it into a wikibook so that other people can
contribute and extend it?

~~~
dragonquest
I'm happy that you consider it good enough, I hope it serves you well. About
making it a wikibook, I've not explored that option at all till now but I am
open to contribution. That is why I chose the OPL for it. I made it into a PDF
since I knew Troff and that seemed like the easiest format to get it out
there.

------
MrDrone
I've been looking for something to get me started on SQL. I'll give this a
read and provide a more detailed comment as I finish it.

~~~
dragonquest
Then thank you in advance for the after finish comment :) I hope the book is
beneficial to you.

------
dragonquest
Direct link to PDF download in case of downtime:
<http://www.filedropper.com/aprimeronsql1sted>

